

What payment gateway do you use? - myoung8

For anyone out there (especially those of you riding the rails), what payment processing gateway have you/do you use? Would you recommend it to someone else?<p>Thanks.
======
carpal
I've used many different payment processors both for my own ventures and for
my day jobs.

Recommended: Google Payments

Tepid: Paypal, FirePay

Not Recommended: Authorize.NET, TotalTrans, 2Checkout.com

Paypal was the only one I'd done using Rails (the rest with PHP). It was a
pain in the ass, but it was also 2005 and Rails was at version 0.13. There is
probably a gem or plugin for it now (I implemented it by posting and parsing
raw POST requests).

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. Authorize.net is problematic. Not really because of Authorize.net, but
because you have to tie it to merchant services--and every one I've used with
Authorize.net has been uniformly awful. Everything is targeted to businesses
with card reading equipment, rather than online processing--all of the folks
at the merchant services companies are baffled by questions about online stuff
(and Authorize.net refer you to the merchant services people for a wide array
of queries). It's just a poorly matched set of tools.

API support for Authorize.net is excellent, though...that's the only reason I
use it. Some weekend I'm going to convert to Google Checkout or something
else.

------
mkull
Authorize.NET (gateway) -> Paymentech (processor)

Riding the rails for <http://www.revzilla.com>

Yes, I would recommend it. Use the handy ActiveMerchant plugin. Do you have
any special requirements? What is your expected transaction volume?

~~~
myoung8
Nothing special. Eventually, it will be a relatively high transaction volume--
in the hundreds of thousands of transactions per year, hopefully breaking 1M
at some point.

Nicely designed site, btw.

------
etheriau
This thread may be of interests:

<http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=284>

------
brlewis
Paypal, to give you one data point. I use Scheme. I don't know whether to
recommend it or not since I haven't tried multiple gateways.

